# No sending more than 100 SMS per day from September 27



## KDroid (Sep 20, 2011)

So, you love texting, and take pride in how fast your nimble fingers can fly over the keypad, here's some news to slow you down.



> Just one more week (read September 20) and then you will be able to send just 100 texts per day - for that is when the Per Day Per Sim (PDPS) rule of the Telecom Regulatory Authority of India (TRAI), which was announced last year, will come into effect. Some mobile users have already started receiving explanatory texts from service providers: "Dear customer, as per TRAI regulations, w.e.f 20/9/11, you can send only 100 SMSes in a day. It is also applicable on existing packs."



Source


----------



## Garbage (Sep 20, 2011)

WTF?
What if I want to send more than that? Will they charge for additional SMSs or they will not allow it at all?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm on Vodafone, and didn't got any such notification. But one of my friend with whom I text regularly over 200 SMS, already got notification. She's on Reliance.

I can't explain my condition. 100 SMS per day is like nothing for me. It'll be over within 12 - 1 PM if I start from morning.


----------



## asingh (Sep 20, 2011)

As if it will curb the menace. Most offenders use web engines to send bulk SMS. Our government day in day out proves that they do not know what they are doing.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 20, 2011)

Wont affect me now


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 20, 2011)

I used to think that TRAI is the *ring-hunter of all moron service providers*, but this was a hands down sad decision from TRAI 
Although, earlier 200 were like nothing to me (used to do 500+  ) but these days i rather call, so won't affect much except on some days. BTW I or my any of the friends didn't got any such notofication.


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 20, 2011)

what a stupid rule. I am sure it won't affect spammers in any way, it is normal people like us who will suffer!
curse you TRAI

BTW you get notification or not, it will get applied for all service providers...


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 20, 2011)

> *www.trai.gov.in/regulationpre.asp?id=107
> 
> 8.(c) after clause (k), the following clauses shall be inserted, namely:-
> “(ka) no Access Provider shall permit sending of more than *one
> ...


Nothing to worry much as TRAI in her regulation itself provides that there will be category of SMS which shall be excluded from the limit of one hundred SMS per day per SIM.!

Personal communications cant be barred as this would result in violation of Fundamental Right of Expression.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow..!! Where can I get such form?? I'll contact Vodafone today


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2011)

Saw this news in TOI in the morning. That is violation of human digital rights. TRAI should concentrate on improving QoS, not in these ruelz.



asingh said:


> As if it will curb the menace. Most offenders use web engines to send bulk SMS. Our government day in day out proves that they do not know what they are doing.



Sadly they are too dumb to understand these facts.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 20, 2011)

100 SMS / Year is more than enough for me


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 20, 2011)

I like the move actually. Now those meaningless SMS will stop, like I am eating, I am bathing, I am typing, I am ...... and blah blah.....


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2011)

Charan said:


> 100 SMS / Year is more than enough for me



That proves that your online is badly affecting your real life.


----------



## abhijangda (Sep 20, 2011)

oh god!! 100 sms will be very less. Surely it is a voilation of human rights


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 20, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Wow..!! Where can I get such form?? I'll contact Vodafone today



keep me posted if ya find such forms


----------



## asingh (Sep 20, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I like the move actually. Now those meaningless SMS will stop, like I am eating, I am bathing, I am typing, I am ...... and blah blah.....



They will not stop.


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2011)

IF it can curb the advertisers, good. Else this is just like DRM, a pain for genuine texters and useless to stop the commercial ones.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 20, 2011)

same should be applied on the service providers. get 15-20 of those ad sms per day.


----------



## hotshot05 (Sep 20, 2011)

But this has happened already in April/March 2011.
Even then TRAI said that messages will be limited to 100sms/day. Airtel had implemented it(I suffered because of that). But no other operator did.
Airtel finally stopped it. Now am happily back on Airtel.

Lets see what happens this time!!!


----------



## socrates (Sep 20, 2011)

*TRAI restricts number of SMS to 100 per day*

See:  TRAI restricts number of SMS to 100 - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit News

What a joke, today I received a sms selling bulk sms from a site, in different quantities eg: Rs 3000/- for 1lakh sms  lol


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 20, 2011)

airtel Is  following this from a long time. I don't remember the date when it started but it exist on it all plans. a tleast from months.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: TRAI restricts number of SMS to 100 per day*

Something similar was in news a few months ago too... 

I will only be happy if I stop getting message from "TD-XYZ"!! Its very frustrating..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 20, 2011)

Instead of this, let them charge telemarketers Re 1/- per advertising SMS they send. And out of that 10ps tax and 90ps credited to user who gets the advertisement.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 20, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Instead of this, let them charge telemarketers Re 1/- per advertising SMS they send. And out of that 10ps tax and 90ps credited to user who gets the advertisement.


I wish this happens!! 

And why not to credit the user for calls too? I will love advertisers then!


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Instead of this, let them charge telemarketers Re 1/- per advertising SMS they send. And out of that 10ps tax and 90ps credited to user who gets the advertisement.



Then my mobile will be open to every ads that are coming in my way.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 20, 2011)

Hmmmmm.....

register for DND to get rid of Advertisement SMS.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 21, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Instead of this, let them charge telemarketers Re 1/- per advertising SMS they send. And out of that 10ps tax and 90ps credited to user who gets the advertisement.



Epic, just Epic Idea boss! xD


----------



## Sarath (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh wow. I am so glad this came up. If you are listening TRAI, I thank you from the bottom of my heart. This is like the best news I have heard in a long time. 

Man if they had announced this in front of me, I would have kissed their feet.

Thanks for taking the first few steps into saving humanity. Now people will start "telling" what they want to, using god gifted human speech, instead of using a 100SMSes to convey the same.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 21, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Oh wow. I am so glad this came up. If you are listening TRAI, I thank you from the bottom of my heart. This is like the best news I have heard in a long time.
> 
> Man if they had announced this in front of me, I would have kissed their feet.
> 
> Thanks for taking the first few steps into saving humanity. Now people will start "telling" what they want to, using god gifted human speech, instead of using a 100SMSes to convey the same.



But empathy towards persons who can't speak  also need consideration ..


----------



## KDroid (Sep 21, 2011)

^^ lol! I never thought of that!


----------



## asingh (Sep 21, 2011)

Instead of catching hold of the telemarketers and the buffoons who call us to sell crap, they implement a lame mechanism like this. Most telemarketers use bulk sms sending websites and not SIMs. These days the SMSs' start at 8 : 00 AM and continue till like 11 : 00 PM at night. And I have stopped picking up land line numbers. Period. Just insane. There is no respect for consumers. Typical India.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 21, 2011)

Rather than improving standard of telecome services 

TR AI moron3 are busy making stupid policies ..

TR AI moron3 take steps for improving wireless data and voice services 

large part of country don't have good wireless signals take a note of that also ..


----------



## ajai5777 (Sep 21, 2011)

SMS chatters really need more than 100 sms per day


----------



## Sarath (Sep 21, 2011)

But seriously a 100 messages per day? How many people need more than than a hundred? 
[I know a huge percentage of people do actually]

I am glad because I just wish some of my friends would tell me when I am right in front of them rather than wait for me to head back home and check my texts. The only time of my life I needed more than a hundred messages was when I was trying to impress a girl.  (seriously) Normal life after that didn't need a surplus of message quote.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 21, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Hmmmmm.....
> 
> register for DND to get rid of Advertisement SMS.



Sadly, it doesn't always work. Advertisers are now using random bole numbers while sending unwanted ads to the mobile. shh!


----------



## ajai5777 (Sep 21, 2011)

I did DND in Airtel, they told me to wait 45 days or so but after that no ads till now.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 21, 2011)

Looks like DND only worked for me. I only get airtel notifications for someone else's DTH.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 22, 2011)

wtf :/
really ?
is this going to happen ?
iam havin post paid airtel which has 200 msg free !


----------



## buddyram (Sep 22, 2011)

doesn't really affect me too much!


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 22, 2011)

doesn't matter much to me.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 23, 2011)

I just received a message from Airtel saying that due to this rule, all SMS packs will be effected from 25th...


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2011)

^^I haven't got any message like that..


----------



## Nipun (Sep 23, 2011)

I received it from sender named "AD-Alert", so probably you deleted it before reading assuming its an ad...


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 23, 2011)

I received this message from Vodafone today, and seriously it's lame. i am not a message freak, but still it's not gonna stop telemarketers or spammers. Every day i am getting like 10-20 ad SMSes and all they are doing is stop end user's from sending more than 100 SMS?


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 23, 2011)

The positive out of this I will stop receiving useless forwards .

You can forward the good ones but I dont need to send the sms to 20 people to display my love towards people !


----------



## Sarath (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks like some official at TRAI got the forward finally.



> In one week your innermost wishes will come true. If you don't believe me, stop reading further or you will suffer ill luck for the rest of your life.
> Send this message to 20 people and you will have a surprise this Friday. You will receive a very good news that you have been waiting for. Send to 10 people for mini good news. Send 5 to not get cursed. Don't send and get screwed.



TRAI: [Ultimate Rage] Time for some bad luck to come your way spammer. Presses button> 100msg limit. 90% of Indians shrug and don't bother. 5% of lovers send a 1000msgs per day and make wireless love till they can(25th sept). Spammers resign and take up actual jobs. 

P.S. Message quoted was my own wording. There are similar messages floating around. If you haven't come across one, consider yourself incredibly lucky.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 23, 2011)

^^ Those are not real targets Sarath, the real targets are telemarketers and useless advertisements.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 23, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Those are not real targets Sarath, the real targets are telemarketers and useless advertisements.


But I will enjoy less chain messages too...


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 23, 2011)

Nipun said:


> But I will enjoy less chain messages too...



Me too. 

Still instead of limiting it based on per SIM basis they can stop bulk SMS provider.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 23, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Those are not real targets Sarath, the real targets are telemarketers and useless advertisements.




But will it be implicated on those advertisers using web to send msgs


----------



## Sarath (Sep 23, 2011)

I guess I already knew that. 

BTW I think we are looking at a spam inbox for our text messages in near future. What say?
Known contacts into Inbox and the rest away from our prying eyes. 

All in all I am glad with this move. I think I was too excited in my first post. I am little calmly content now. I am more happy because my friends will get over the habit now and just call and sort it out. 

During my hostel life I had already figured this out; _It takes 20 messages, over a span of an hour, to convey what you can in a 2 minute call._


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 23, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I guess I already knew that.
> 
> BTW I think we are looking at a *spam inbox for our text messages* in near future. What say?
> Known contacts into Inbox and the rest away from our prying eyes.



I hope so


----------



## iinfi (Sep 24, 2011)

i got an sms from vodafone yday



> hello! please note that outgoing SMSs on your tarrif plan are being capped to 3000 per bill cycle with effect from 27.09.11 as per TRAI guidelines!



does the same rule apply for bulk sms companies also? if it does then its good ...


----------



## Sarath (Sep 24, 2011)

It is most likely for individual subscribers. I think this is a good move since all the registered bulk sms companies are capped by DND. So now we wont be spammed by spammers on normal numbers. 

I stop receiving all promotional SMSes already. I think this move will further prevent more spam messages.



iinfi said:


> i got an sms from vodafone yday
> 
> 
> 
> does the same rule apply for bulk sms companies also? if it does then its good ...



I think NO


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 25, 2011)

Least concerned about this since I dont exceed 20 per day.


----------



## Alok (Sep 25, 2011)

Hmm i use internet for sms service. 260 char per sms, but it does my job


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 25, 2011)

A quick question I would like to ask: HAS ANYONE HEARD OF DUAL SIM PHONES ?


----------



## Alok (Sep 25, 2011)

^^NICE catch , now 200 sms ,and if you have a wallet of sim ,as i have , then......


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 25, 2011)

^^^Seriously who uses more than 100 sms for any proper reason.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 25, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> A quick question I would like to ask: HAS ANYONE HEARD OF DUAL SIM PHONES ?


what about chineese penta sim phone...?!!


----------



## Alok (Sep 25, 2011)

......^My room partner............

(in collage hostel)


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 25, 2011)

Lovestrucks and newbies dont count.


----------



## Alok (Sep 25, 2011)

^^True ....he is as such..


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 25, 2011)

Get BBM


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 25, 2011)

Sumeet_naik said:


> ^^^Seriously who uses more than 100 sms for any proper reason.


School and college students.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 25, 2011)

Nipun said:


> what about chineese penta sim phone...?!!


Never heard of those. For the Dons and goons? Normal people can't handle even two sims properly unless on is for business and other personal



Ishu Gupta said:


> School and college students.


The only section actually affected by move. Looks like TRAI wants everyone to exercise consiced flirting. Do it in a 100messages or forget the girl 

I hit a 100 messages per day atleast 10-15 times in my life. All during hostel. I had sworn to myself that once I get out of the hostel, I would throw the phone into a ditch and get myself a pager. Gave up later on since I couldn't find a pager


----------



## Nipun (Sep 25, 2011)

> Never heard of those. For the Dons and goons? Normal people can't handle even two sims properly unless on is for business and other personal



One of my friend had it. He used it because "it is something different"..  And this costed only 2500 to him...!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 25, 2011)

^^  
If i remember correctly pager's era ended more than 5 yrs back.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 26, 2011)

Got a confirmation SMS from Tata Docomo yesterday, applicable from tomorrow. I am so happy. Voda didn't send any SMS though.
And no sense talking about Ads and other stuffs, if you apply for DND you will receive NO SMS from your carrier and to get rid of apps there is NDNC. Majority of people don't apply for them and yet they complain that they receive calls/sms from carrier at a bad time, when I ask them why didn't you apply for DND? They say, 'Oh! It's good. But I will then stop receiving the _offers_ given to me too.' Nothing is good for those idiots.
Anyway, I like this step very much. I never used my cell to call/SMS my gf, there are other ways to do that


----------



## socrates (Sep 26, 2011)

TRAI refuses to pull 100 SMS per - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit News


----------



## DontT (Sep 26, 2011)

Yuck. I hate this.


----------



## asingh (Sep 26, 2011)

Just got an email from Flipkart. From tomorrow they will not send any SMS. If I want to receive then I will have to subscribe to partial DND. 9PM - 9AM. But this way all companies can solicit their services.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 26, 2011)

^^ I got that mail too, plus from many other sites. It seems now spamming can be curbed, finally!


----------



## Krow (Sep 27, 2011)

My friend said that he used to get a lot of ad messages in the morning. Today he did not get any. Also I noticed that the ads with the balance enquiry have disappeared.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 27, 2011)

START 0 to 1909 and everything will stop !


----------



## astroutkarsh (Sep 27, 2011)

Just an Update No spam calls, SMSes; TRAI announces exceptions - India News - IBNLive

Airtel informed me about this as 3000 SMSs per Billing cycle.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 27, 2011)

^^
I received e-mail from Flipkart.com and other online shopping website instructing to disable the DND or Partially disable the DND for my mobile number. ( I did not followed their instructions !  )

I am little concerned about one thing.

I have subscribed for HOTMAIL notification on delivery of all my incoming emails to my cell number.

Does this rule also apply to HOTMAIL ?


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes . This applies to Hotmail also .


----------



## asingh (Sep 27, 2011)

0.00 SMS today.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 27, 2011)

I think the problem is Bank SMS . 

The SBI high security code .


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 27, 2011)

Some People on this forum are so naive and I thought that people having interest in technology actually use more brain than others. 

Please do not view at this limitation from your perspective only. You may not like to send sms, and that's totally ok but limiting a medium of communication just to tackle a genuine issue is wrong and we all should oppose it.
How would you feel if TRAI imposes a limitation on the minutes of talktime per day or number of calls be made in a day?
Widen your perspective guys, please.


----------



## Krow (Sep 27, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> I thought that people having interest in technology actually use more brain than others.


Not true honestly.

The limit imposition may not be the best thing, but I suppose a lot of us would be happy if it does stop ad messages.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 27, 2011)

I think we all want the spam sms to go away but not at the cost of restriction .

There are no ways about it .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 27, 2011)

From today the msgs which earlier came in format like "TD-DEAL" comes like "TD-0381". All words replaced by random nos.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 27, 2011)

BANK sms will not be blocked. This is only a partial BLOCK to take down insurance companies and the likes of it at this moment.

There are exceptions to the BLOCKED companies list who send out bulk sms.

Genuine companies will have to apply to TRAI if they want to send SMS alert to their prospective clients and customers. If approved by TRAI, this GENUINE companies will be allowed to send the SMS.

For example Airlines are already out of this rule. They can send e-Ticket info, flight re-schedule info, cancellation info, etc. 

Indian Railways (IRCTC) is another example.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 27, 2011)

I think that is category or something or a number assigned to them to keep track.


----------



## asingh (Sep 27, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> People on this forum are so naive and I thought that people having interest in technology actually use more brain than others.
> 
> Please do not view at this limitation from your perspective only. You may not like to send sms, and that's totally ok but limiting a medium of communication just to tackle a genuine issue is wrong and we all should oppose it.
> How would you feel if TRAI imposes a limitation on the minutes of talktime per day or number of calls be made in a day?
> Widen your perspective guys, please.



We are not favoring it, but the menace has become so huge there is no other medium. Like when gangrene spreads to a limb it has to be chopped off. Since our government let the rot spread -- and service providers (read disrespectful Indians who care jack about others+0.00 civic sense) decided to abuse the system year on year this had to be done.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 27, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> People on this forum are so naive and I thought that people having interest in technology actually use more brain than others.
> 
> Please do not view at this limitation from your perspective only. You may not like to send sms, and that's totally ok but limiting a medium of communication just to tackle a genuine issue is wrong and we all should oppose it.
> How would you feel if TRAI imposes a limitation on the minutes of talktime per day or number of calls be made in a day?
> Widen your perspective guys, please.



There are a lot more people opposing it than supporting it. As someone who is indeed supporting the move, I have found about 20-30% of the people in this thread show support for it. 

The reason for support is:
*A lot of people don't use more than 100 SMSes per day*
AND​*A lot lot lot of people are annoyed with spam messages in their inbox*

Limiting a redundant medium of communication is fine and tackling a menace is good. 
"_How would you feel if TRAI imposes a limitation on the minutes of talktime per day or number of calls be made in a day?_" This hasn't really happened so it is not a favouring point in your justice. There would never be a cap on calls, ever, AFAIK. 

Kindly do not use the word "forum" to talk about individual posts when this thread clearly has as many variations in views as can be. 



Spoiler



I have seen a similar kind of situation in other threads. The only solution has been to make your view and respect others views. The flamewars start when one tries to impose their views on others. I have seen a lot of threads being locked up for this reason. Try not to influence on others views or pass judgement on someone else's viewpoint


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 27, 2011)

Krow said:


> Also I noticed that the ads with the balance enquiry have disappeared.



yes! I noticed that too and it's awesum! xD


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 27, 2011)

@Sarath: no need to get emotional buddy, and I didn't wrote that about you. Anyway, I know what you said is right, I changed my statement.


----------



## KDroid (Sep 27, 2011)

Facebook now sends notifications alerts through TM-6....  something something!


----------



## Joker (Sep 28, 2011)

lol..if u used to send more than 100 SMSes per day..let me tell u that u have no life.

dont worry..this limit will be dealt with in the civilized india of the future where people know what sms are for.

get whatsapp for your mobile and a 2g monthly plan. enjoy yourself. dont disturb the civilized people of this uncivilized country.

i wish all these smsiya, orkuttiya, facebookiya and twittiya 'addicts' are sent to some other country of their own...a remote island would be a nice place. idiots all of them.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 28, 2011)

^^ Man, you seems to be too harsh on them. Any personal grudge?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 28, 2011)

guys this 100 smses limit seems to have worked wonders..i just got 1 spam sms till now & usually in about half a day i receive atleast 8 spam smses..oh god bless you TRAI...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 28, 2011)

Joker said:


> i wish all these* smsiya, orkuttiya, facebookiya and twittiya* 'addicts' are sent to some other country of their own...a remote island would be a nice place. idiots all of them.


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 28, 2011)

I am getting sms from TD-060071 etc. No change in number of sms


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Guys am registered fully blocked in DND long back.

But during ICICI net banking, i was not receiving OTP(one time password) messages.I had to send an sms to number to get it.Is it because of this regulation?.Am not sure , i tried only once yesterday.

Anyone else receiving OTP msg while ICICI net banking normally?

Also this bsnl has increased sms rate from 1p/sms to 3p/sms...hmmmm


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 28, 2011)

^^ I got almost 1 message till now.


----------



## Joker (Sep 28, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Man, you seems to be too harsh on them. Any personal grudge?


u think I am being harsh? atleast I didnt say they should jump off a cliff/building or shoot themselves and die.

personal grudge??? I think I should ask them if they have any personal grudge against me.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 28, 2011)

^^ I was just kidding. BTW I have no forwarded messages in my inbox now.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 28, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Guys am registered fully blocked in DND long back.
> 
> But during ICICI net banking, i was not receiving OTP(one time password) messages.I had to send an sms to number to get it.Is it because of this regulation?.Am not sure , i tried only once yesterday.
> 
> ...



how do you register on DND??How do u fully block it??Does it mean no spam smses as well??Can u help out...although since the 100 sms limit,i have just received 1 spam message..so i am glad...


----------



## KDroid (Sep 28, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Also this bsnl has increased sms rate from 1p/sms to 3p/sms...hmmmm



I just loved that pack... In MP, BSNL has increased it to 5p / sms.


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 28, 2011)

Long Live BBM


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> how do you register on DND??How do u fully block it??Does it mean no spam smses as well??Can u help out...although since the 100 sms limit,i have just received 1 spam message..so i am glad...



I was a reliance user  at first...so start Dnd  or start 0 to 1909...makes ur no fully blocked in dnd.Then i ported to bsnl 

But this 
*pcpr.bsnl.co.in/
doesn work for my other bsnl no which is not ported.Even though i tried many times.


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 3, 2011)

Joker said:


> lol..if u used to send more than 100 SMSes per day..let me tell u that u have no life.
> 
> dont worry..this limit will be dealt with in the civilized india of the future where people know what sms are for.
> 
> ...



Lol, i wonder how do you read my mind


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 3, 2011)

This will not help curb spamming. They should atleast block free SMS sites which seem to be main trouble makers.


----------



## Krow (Oct 4, 2011)

^Jumping to conclusions? I haven't got a single advertising/spamming message since the limit was imposed. I used to get three to six every day.


----------



## ico (Oct 4, 2011)

I had stopped using Airtel because I used to get around 10. The number was very old.

Haven't received any till date in both Airtel and MTNL. Same is the case with my father.


----------



## anisha_astrologer (Oct 4, 2011)

this is step has two sides to it. it is good for it will prohibit companies from sending spam messages multiple times a day. but it is a bit problematic for students and others who had a habit of sending numerous messages to their family members and friends.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 4, 2011)

As far as my experience, this decision meant nothing to me. Neither I send 100+ msgs a day(earlier 1000 were less  ), nor the bloody spams are coming lesser. The change is just that even company msgs are coming in coded sender name. so now i have to read to actually delete them. Previously i used to delete any specific site spam without opening. The count has although decreased by a bit though, *just a bit*..


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 4, 2011)

I still receive messages from my network provider with their set of schemes
Loop Mobile needs to ramp up


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 4, 2011)

why dont you guys use some communication firewall...so that we can block unecessary sms...


----------



## Sarath (Oct 4, 2011)

Why isn't DND working for some people here? You can file a complaint and get it sorted. 
Its amazing how I don't receive any spam anymore to the point that I have started to miss some. 

Now unregistered spammers are outside the purview of DND since they are, well, not registered, their SMSes are not blocked, Hence this move is like an icing on the cake for it finally covers the grey area. LM, TM etc codes are all supposed to be under DND. Check your DND status again.


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 5, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> why dont you guys use some communication firewall...so that we can block unecessary sms...



Blackberry has this feature inbuilt, however it'll block sms from people not in your contact list too, so its kinda risky


----------



## freshseasons (Oct 5, 2011)

DND working for me perfectly. No more Spam


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 5, 2011)

Spamming has stopped on my number . Thank God !


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 5, 2011)

still getting 6-7 spam messages on my vodafone number...sad...gotta register for DND


----------



## Krow (Oct 6, 2011)

Just send START 0 to 1909 and be free of spam. Done deal!


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 6, 2011)

Lol, it must have been a deadly news for sms lovers. Just an another reason to buy 10 sim cards... rofl


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 1, 2011)

Yay...!! Finally 



> After drawing flak from all corners, the Telecom Regulatory Authority of India (TRAI) has reportedly decided to raise the limit of 100 SMS per day per SIM to 200 SMS per day per SIM. The new cap comes into effect from today. The monthly limit of sending SMS has also been raised from 3,000 to 6,000 per month.



TRAI raises SMS limit to 200 per - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit News


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 1, 2011)

But the decision didn' curbed spammers even a bit, at least in my case. I get at least 10-20 promo msgs and 10 calls daily


----------



## Sarath (Nov 1, 2011)

Spam has stopped almost completely for me. Not a single spam for the past 2 months. 

200 message limit though makes more sense.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 1, 2011)

May be it doesn't works for me!


----------



## Krow (Nov 2, 2011)

You must not have enabled dnd


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

Obviously  I kept it disabled to get call rates offer msgs  But with it, other promo msgs like dealsandyou, fashionandyou screw me


----------



## montsa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

It has been increased to 200 from Yesterday/Tuesday


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 2, 2011)

montsa007 said:


> It has been increased to 200 from Yesterday/Tuesday



+1 I agree...read it in news today


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 2, 2011)

do people in this country really message 200 times a day??Anyways..as long as it curbs spamming..i am all in favour..before the 100 sms rule..i used to get 10+ spam messages..that has reduced by half now..so..yay!!


----------



## noob (Nov 2, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Obviously  I kept it disabled to get call rates offer msgs  But with it, other promo msgs like dealsandyou, fashionandyou screw me



FYI : even if  you enable DND, you still get "call rates offer msgs" cauz its direct from your service provider. I do get it regularly like once a week


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

^^Really? If I'm right these types of msgs/calls come under telemarketing promotion, hence banned after DND ? I had heard, after DND, NO msgs at all.


----------



## ico (Nov 2, 2011)

should have reduced to 50 rather.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 2, 2011)

lol...!! Many peoples use SMS as their primary communication. Me being the one of them


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 2, 2011)

ico said:


> should have reduced to 50 rather.



 this the no of sms i send in a year.


----------



## Krow (Nov 2, 2011)

noob said:


> FYI : even if  you enable DND, you still get "call rates offer msgs" cauz its direct from your service provider. I do get it regularly like once a week



I don't get even that. Send START 0 to 1909. Blocks all ads.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

^^Actually, thats why i didnt started DND.


----------



## Krow (Nov 2, 2011)

200 messages is a fine limit. I think there should be no more hikes in the limit.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 2, 2011)

noob said:


> FYI : even if  you enable DND, you still get "call rates offer msgs" cauz its direct from your service provider. I do get it regularly like once a week



I never got that kind of msg after activating dnd.



Sam said:


> this the no of sms i send in a year.



same here.  May be lesser than 30. I make phone calls to wish/talk/emergency communication etc.



ico said:


> should have reduced to 50 rather.



Then youngsters will start to kill themselves due to lack of sms sending opportunities.


----------



## montsa007 (Nov 3, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^^Really? If I'm right these types of msgs/calls come under telemarketing promotion, hence banned after DND ? I had heard, after DND, NO msgs at all.



Dear dashing sujay,
You always forget "It happens only in India"
DND does not work, they always find ways in and around the system.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 3, 2011)

^^But it has worked for so many ppl.


----------



## Krow (Nov 3, 2011)

montsa007 said:


> Dear dashing sujay,
> You always forget "It happens only in India"
> DND does not work, they always find ways in and around the system.



Dear montsa007, I get no calls or smses from advertisers at all. I know at least 10 others who don't get any spam. They haven't found a way around this block yet.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 3, 2011)

I second Krow. No spam at all  seriously its been that way for as long as I can remember. DND is flawless. 

You just have to activate it. Check dnd status on the official website.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 3, 2011)

^^ Still I can't understand why people are complaining about dnd saying that it doesn't work.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 4, 2011)

^Till now only 1 complained.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 4, 2011)

Guys, you can send 200 SMS per day from now


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 4, 2011)

^^ Today I got a message from my service provider (i.e. airtel) about that..


----------



## eagle_y2j (Nov 5, 2011)

sms packs still offering 3000 per month only !


----------



## KDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

I recently got a new Tata Docomo SIM for my mom. Now & then, she is bugged with spam calls & msgs.

This is what happens when i try to activate DND. Irritating as hell!

Me (to 1909): "Start 0"

1909: "Your request received"

Tata Docomo: "Your request has been accepted, you will soon receive the details."

1909: "Thank you for requesting Fully Block Service. Please reply with YES or NO within 24 hours."

Instantly, 

Me (to 1909) : "YES" 

1909: "Your request received."

Tata DOCOMO: "Your request has been accepted, you will soon receive the details."

1909: " We regret to inform you that your request cannot be processed as we did not get confirmation within 24 hrs."

Me (to 1909): WTF!!

1909: "Your Request Received"

I have tried this almost 10 times with START 0/1/2/3/4/5/6. Aaargh!!

Instead of getting DND activated, I have 6 more useless messages in my inbox. Where the hell should I complain!!


----------



## eggman (Nov 6, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> me (to 1909): Wtf!!
> 
> 1909: "your request received"


Lol...


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 7, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> I
> Me (to 1909): WTF!!
> 
> 1909: "Your Request Received"



Joke of the day!!!! 
On a serious note, add that number in the DND list via their website. It is faster.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

eagle_y2j said:


> sms packs still offering 3000 per month only !



hmmmmm...

Vodafone has already launched a Rs.57 6000 SMS pack here in Assam


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 9, 2011)

^^ And what about the validity?? 30 days or 7 days?


----------



## KDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Joke of the day!!!!
> On a serious note, add that number in the DND list via their website. It is faster.



Contacted the CC & asked them to activate it. Done.


----------

